#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  The pictorial treatment record of Star the Shih-tzu

## November Rain

We got a Shih-tzu (pure bred) dumped in our compound today. It's probably the worst case of neglect I've seen, but hopefully this little Shih-tzu, which we've named Star, has an excellent chance of recovery & (I hope) rehoming.

I thought that it might be an idea to have an ongoing picture thread of Star's treatment, his (hopeful) recovery and (even more hopefully) rehoming.


*Please don't read this thread if you are squeamish or dislike the sight of wounds, as some of the pics from today might be a little unpleasant for some, and (hopefully not) later pics might be also.*

I will post today's pics & story now & update every few days.

----------


## AntRobertson

^I'm interested to see your work in action, so to speak.  Good idea, hopefully this story will end with a happy adoption ending too.

----------


## hillbilly

Good luck! Hopefully, things will turn out ok!

BTW, I saw and was involved with a dog fight on my soi yesterday. Sickening is the only word I have to say. (sorry, no pics)

----------


## November Rain

OK, the story so far.

We got in this morning to find a new arrival in one of our cages. He had been put there with a bed made from one of our towels & one of our bowls filled with water, so someone obviously cared enough to make him safe from the other dogs & comfortable. At first glance, I could see he was a rather unkempt Shih-tzu, but when I looked and smelled closer, I saw it was somewhat worse than that.

His hair was so badly matted that his underside was like a coconut shell, completely hard & impenetrable. I could not tell what gender he was. He had a slash wound near his eyes, but I couldn't tell if he was missing an eye. There was blood on the hair near his jaw, but I couldn't see through the hair to find the wound. There was also blood on some of his paws. He had a rotting smell that I associate strongly with maggot-infested wounds.

First stop had to be the vets to get his coat shorn off & see what we had & start treatment. When I lifted him from the cage, I was shocked at how light he was. Clearly his size was all hair & we had a malnourished dog inside it all.



This is Star in the transport cage, just before going to the vets. I have another one of his face, which I can't resize for some reason. If I manage to resize it, I'll add it later.

----------


## November Rain

We left him at the vets to get on with the work at the center & went back 2hrs30mins later. They were just finishing clipping him. Then it was time to have a closer look at what was the problem.



As you might be able to see (sorry these later pics were taken with my phone), he has a wound by his right eye. He also has a wound causing bad swelling by his left jaw. Both of these were bite wounds (another dog) and were infested with maggots. The one by his eye is very deep & quite long. He has mange on his muzzle and his paws (2 of which also have bite wounds in several places).



A closer pic of facial wounds.




The specks on the piece of gauze are maggots removed from the head wound. Several more fell out during cleaning. It will be two or three days before they are all dead and removed.

----------


## melvbot

My mums first dog was a Shih-Tzu. Scrawny yappy little bugger but tough little dog. He died at the grand old age of 15. All my mates took the piss as I was at school at the time but I loved him to bits. Good little dogs. I'll be watching this thread.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

poor little thing.

hope he gets well.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> My mums first dog was a Shih-Tzu


seem very popular over here.

think they are a bit of a fashion accessory for a lot of middle class Thais.

----------


## November Rain

Most of the wounds were flushed out with hydrogen peroxide/sterile water solution. The hydrogen peroxide eats away at dead flesh, so healthy cells can grow in its place. You can't (obviously) use hydrogen peroxide near the eyes, so that wound was flushed with normal saline, after first protecting the eyes with a thick coat of ointment & holding a cloth over the near eye to try to catch excess. Any obvious maggots were removed with forceps & more came out with the flushing.

Betadine was then applied to the open sores on his paws, caused by mange






Here the wound in Star's jaw has had betadine applied & is having a special powder inserted which kills maggots & prevents the laying of more eggs

----------


## ChiangMai noon

If the dog snobs on this forum are anything to go by, i would imagine a pedigree dog is easier to home.

----------


## November Rain

Maggot powder being applied very carefully to wound near eye, now. The wounds were then coated inside with Bactacin, an antibiotic cream



Here you can see just how thin he is inside all that hair, his spine clearly shows.



As you can see, he's quite tiny really.


He was a lovely boy. A real star - uncomplaining while all these strangers did some really painful things to him. 

Good news; he has no fever, he's only about 3 years old and there's no reason to think he won't recover well and be a beautiful, adoptable dog in a few months.

He's had a mange injection & an antibiotic injection. He will then require weekly mange injections & daily oral antibiotics (cephalexin) until he's healed. He will also require daily wound cleanings. He's at the vets until Wednesday (tomorrow is littl'un's birthday, so I thought it best to leave Star at the vets as I'm not sure how pushed for time I'll be tomorrow). On Wednesday I take over his care, so will take pics of the procedures & medicines used.

----------


## melvbot

> Originally Posted by melvbot
> 
> My mums first dog was a Shih-Tzu
> 
> 
> seem very popular over here.
> 
> think they are a bit of a fashion accessory for a lot of middle class Thais.


This was way back when I was about 12. He was a pedigree as well had some certificate with his name and dog genealogy, had some weird name like Grandmoss of Grandhaven or something. One of the line was a Crufts champ for something. He hated dustmen with a passion.

----------


## November Rain

> I'm interested to see your work in action, so to speak. Good idea, hopefully this story will end with a happy adoption ending too.


Cheers, Ant.  :Smile: 





> Good luck! Hopefully, things will turn out ok!


Thanks, HB. Yes, dog fights can be awful. I've seen dogs torn apart by others. Sickening, as you say.  :Sad: 





> My mums first dog was a Shih-Tzu. Scrawny yappy little bugger but tough little dog. He died at the grand old age of 15. All my mates took the piss as I was at school at the time but I loved him to bits. Good little dogs. I'll be watching this thread. __________________


 :Smile: 






> poor little thing. hope he gets well.


Thanks, CMN






> If the dog snobs on this forum are anything to go by, i would imagine a pedigree dog is easier to home


That's been our experience, so fingers crossed.

----------


## jizzybloke

Poor little sod, well done NR!

----------


## discusfarm

he is one lucky dog !

----------


## flash

great idea for a thread NR, i'm sure you won't have any trouble finding a home for the little fella

----------


## JoGeAr

If the owners have treated their dog like that, they should be soundly beaten with baseball bats.

Great job NR and all the best to Star. When he's all fixed up he should be a very handsome little dog !!

----------


## Agent_Smith

Poor fella, sounds he didn't have much time left.  Best of luck.

----------


## Texpat

That dog needs his toenails trimmed in the worst way.

----------


## sun shade

It all cam flooding back, the magots and the broken leg and the mess he was in at deaths door. Only for NR we would not have Gen-Le now if it wasnt for her and her Mum he would not be with us he weighed 17kg for a Golden retriever cross he now weighs 25kg and fit as a butchers dog you would not know that he was the same dog NR said his leg would be fine but i had my worries but she was right he runs around like a pup ! Good luck with Star i am sure he will mend with your care. Gen- le means fortunate one in sansrit and he was.Thinking of you. :Smile:

----------


## thehighlander959

Well Done NR.Hope the dog pulls through. 
Lost one of my Rough Collies last year it was the Blue Merle bitch too. My Tri- Colour dog is now broken hearted. I am not sure he will last out the year, has lost a lot of interest since his lady passed away. He is 12 years old now to old for a new girl friend.

----------


## November Rain

Thanks to all comments.  :Smile:  I'm sure if Star could possibly know that people cared about him, he'd be really grateful.

Checked with the vets today - he's doing fine. Will collect him to come home tomorrow lunchtime & update thread.

----------


## chitown

This thread really made me sad.  :Sad: 

What a poor thing. 

I know you will care for the dog NR!!

----------


## Topper

Great work NR.  You've always had my respect, and thats something thats not lightly obtained these days. 

Bless you dear for taking care of the little ones.

----------


## astasinim

Great work NR. Its always good to know that theres someone round the corner willing to put themselves out for others, whether they be human or animal.

Im not a toy dog lover, but, does anyone else think he looks a whole better shaved/close cropped? I think he looks kind of cool with his new hair cut. :Smile:  Hope he gets well soon and finds a good home.

----------


## nedwalk

:goldcup:  :goldcup:  :goldcup:  :WeAreNotWorthy:  :You Rock Emoticon: well done NR keep up your great works looking after our little mates!!

----------


## Agent_Smith

> If the owners have treated their dog like that, they should be soundly beaten with baseball bats.


I know you wrote "if" but it's possible the dog is a runaway and the kindly Samaritan who dropped him off at NR's doorstep may not have had the means to fix him up properly.  Kudos to the one who decided to take the time and effort to at least seek some sort of help for the poor guy instead of just ignoring its misery.

----------


## November Rain

Thanks again for all the comments.

*Star - day 3*

Well, Star's at my home now. I had a real time trying to get him out of the vets. They had him in a fairly large cage, high up & he was so scared & traumatised that he shrank to a rear corner. I ended up at the top of a stepladder, backside in the air, torso & head in the cage, stroking & talking to him. Still couldn't coax him out, so grabbed him at the back of the neck (difficult for them to turn and bite you like that) & pulled him out. The poor wee soul screamed blue murder & I couldn't comfort him until I was safely back on terra firma.  :Sad:

----------


## November Rain

Got some pics from today. The first were taken just outside the vets, as we were due to take him home. As you can see, the facial wounds are still rather bloody & discharging pus. His jaw wound is actually slightly better - not so much swelling.

----------


## November Rain

Here's the pic from the first day that I couldn't resize:




And the mange on his paws today. Slightly less red, but still very swollen & quite raw looking

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Poor wee mite.

I actually hate the things, but he looks ok shaven (unlike Maddy's nut-sack).

----------


## November Rain

He was fairly traumatised when I got him home, so I decided to put him in the house, rather than outside. 3 other dogs get inside the house & they barked at him & acted fairly territorial, so Star spent the afternoon cowering under my computer desk.

----------


## November Rain

He's eating well, which is always good.



He also likes littl'un. When he got home from school, I introduced them & Star wagged his tail & licked littl'un's fingers. He prefers littl'un to me at the moment, which makes me think he was probably owned by Thais (dogs can have a strong preference of race, dependant on their experiences)

He's now out & about in the living room, being completely ignored by the other dogs, so I don't foresee any problems there. He's quite a plucky wee thing, considering he's by far the smallest adult we have here.

Tomorrow he needs his first wound cleanings & meds from me (vet did them today). If I have time to take pics, will post procedure. Either way, I'll post the procedure & an update in the next few days.

----------


## melvbot

Good to see him eating. He doesnt look half bad with his hair cropped. When he gets some weight back he should look a lot better,  they can be solid looking little dogs for their size. Not an ideal dog for this heat, theyre more suited to English style of temperatures.

----------


## November Rain

OK, next update on our tiny Star.  :Very Happy: 

The next pics are a little yukky, and might affect the squeamish, so don't look if you are.


Star is actually doing very well. He's devouring 2 small meals a day, sleeping on my bed & playing with the other dogs. He's a cheeky little blighter who loves cuddles & playing. A very good personality & surprisingly clever (OK, I admit it - I think mixed breeds are the smartest, but little Star is extremely bright & adaptable).

----------


## November Rain

OK, this update is going to concentrate on the wound cleaning. This cleaning was done yesterday morning & the pics were all taken by my own very talented seven year old photographer.

First is a pic of most of the solutions & creams I use on Star. The only things missing are Betadine (iodine solution) and alcohol (medical, not drinking!) which is used for disinfecting my hands, the forceps etc.



Pictured are hydrogen peroxide solution, normal saline, forceps, sterile water, Bactacin antibiotic ointment, sterile cotton swabs, Negusert maggot powder & his eye cream




In the white bowl is a mixture of hydrogen peroxide and sterile water. In the flowery bowl is normal saline - not to be mixed up, so I also use different sized syringes! (as you might notice these pics were taken after the cleaning, not before)

----------


## November Rain

The first thing is to clean Star's face and remove any blood or pus like discharge dried onto his facial fur. 

Then is the part he really hates & the part I should be able to stop doing soon - probing the wound with disinfected forceps for dead maggots. By this time they should all be dead through the cleaning & use of Negusert.



This is the result. Even after 5 days, he still had this many dead maggots coming to the fore. Horrific to think how many he must have had, deep down - and just how close to the soft tissue of the eye they were. I really think a few more days and he would have lost his eye.  :Sad:

----------


## November Rain

Actually, come to think of it, it's not the forceps he hates most - it's this next part.

First I apply a thick coat of eye cream and then flush the top wound with normal saline. He hates this & really struggles. Doing this alone is quite difficult (it's far easier with two - one to hold him & one to clean).



Here's a very unhappy Star after having his eye wound flushed

----------


## JoGeAr

Terrific. First pics of NR and all I see is her chest area !!

Keep up the good work, by the way. Excellent thread and excellent treatment of the dog !!

----------


## November Rain

Next for this wound is the Bactacin cream and Negusert. I find it easier to apply cream inside the wound (where it needs to go) using a sterile swab. They're a bit like giant Q-tips and have many uses from ear cleaning for dogs, to applying Betadine in small places, to this.



As you can see, I try to keep his eye covered, but he understandably gets rather upset at the whole procedure & the cover often slips...




The procedure is then repeated on his jaw wound, but using hydrogen peroxide solution there, before the saline. Hopefully this is another step that can be dropped in a day or so. As soon as the flesh is red or pink rather than grey, yellow or green and you get blood rather than pus, hydrogen peroxide shouldn't be needed anymore, as the cells are then all healthy & growing new flesh.


And, just to finish up, a pic of Star about 15 mins after his wound cleaning, starting to perk up a bit again.  :Very Happy: 



Oooh, forgot - mangy paws also betadined (you can see the brown). They're looking so much better, already.

----------


## kingwilly

bless you NR.

----------


## sabang

I'm really happy that Star is doing well. Wonderful stuff NR.

We've got a Shitzu too, Solo- now up in Ubon with the MIL. I hope Star turns out as lucky as Solo.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

MrsKW jus sat down and read this thread with me.

She said that it is a good thing that NR is doing and that she must have an angel heart.

She hopes that Star gets better and better soon.

So lucu (indonesian for narak)

----------


## JoGeAr

Who's your assistant?

----------


## November Rain

^ Hehehe. That's Siri. Just waiting for her blood test results (test for rabies antibodies) & she'll be heading to her new home in Germany. She loves sleeping on that table.  :Smile: 

Thanks for the comments.  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Great thread NR, you are doing a marvellous job.    I like this picture





To me he is looking at you and saying 'You get that finger near me again, and I'll bite the bloody thing off'  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

really cute mutt, that one. 

and Real men are not supposed to like small dogs...  :Confused:

----------


## dirtydog

^I think stroller does, bbqued though.....

----------


## Loombucket

Sorry NR, I have missed all of this. Looks like you are doing a grand job there. The fact that Star is looking a little angry, with you, is a sure sign that he is getting better.

I had a 'mate' once, used to treat his dog really bad. It was a little upsetting, to say the least. I said to him once, "Dont you ever worry that you will hurt the Dog's feelings, kicking him like that". 'He never does what I tell him," was the reply. I got this every time I asked. He never bothered to train the Dog, save for dragging it outside and yelling, "Sh#t, you stupid....". The Dog never learned to understand human language but knew a bully when he saw one. 

One day, the Dog leaped over the fence and made a run for it. My 'mate' gave chase and got knocked over when the Dog got to the roundabout. The bloke spent a year in traction and the Dog got a new home, with the Girl and the Poodle, that the bloke used to meet, on Sundays.

It is important to have a Dog for the right reason, and to look after it, for the same reason. Keep us updated NR, and the best of luck.

----------


## Loy Toy

It always amazes me how passionate one can be about what they really believe in!
Unfortunately there is not enough passion and unselfish caring in this world today. 
If anything (you November), are somewhat of an oddity and I mean this very respectfully and in the nicest possible way.
We need a few more just like you to make the world a nicer place.

Look forward to seeing the next pictures of star's recovery.

----------


## Loy Toy

November have you ever heard of a treatment for canine skin infections whereby you mix crushed tamarind juice with oil and then apply it onto the dogs skin?
My wife has been putting this concoction on our pugs skin and fur (whats left of it) as the vets could not do anything about her problem and after having her for 2 weeks in the clinic.
It seems to work also but I have never heard of this pratice before.

----------


## Papadave

> To me he is looking at you and saying 'You get that finger near me again, and I'll bite the bloody thing off'


Or, 'You think this looks bad? you should see the other dog!'

I'm a dog lover too, big or small it doesn't matter. We have 2 Shih Tzu and a Poodle/Shih Tzu cross, my daughter calls the cross a PooShiT!

----------


## Robbie Dye

We have 4 Shih Tzus, we also lost one to a street dog, never bawled so much in my life. If you need anything for Star let me know. So pleased you are restoring him to his expected glory

----------


## Topper

Keep the updates coming NR!!!!!  Great work and a wonderful thread.

----------


## The_Dude

Looks like the dog is in good care. I see that it needs it's nails clipped are the quick in its nails long? From the pics they look long. Good luck. I hope this dog gets a good home.

----------


## lannaman

Well done NR! We have 3 dogs, one (my step-daughter's) a 4 year old Shih-Tzu called Peenut. They are very game little dogs, he stands his ground with my two others - an older Golden Retriever and a terrier-cross puppy. We live in a quiet spot in the countryside near Chiang Rai, if Star wants a good home send him up to us!

----------


## sun shade

Dont forget NR, If Lannaman or anyone else wants to use the cages we have ,it is not a problem to us to use them for transporting a dog.As i know finding a good home is number one in your book so if it helps we can do it for you OK NR. 
            Take Care Angel . We hope we will never use them again but you never know.Star is looking a lot better with all your care, i can understand little un loving him !!  Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

Quick update. Pics tomorrow.

Star spent two nights in the vets, as I was on a visa run & wanted his wound cleanings to be kept up on.

What a difference! Firstly, he was in a high up cage again, but this time when I called his (new) name, he came to the front immediately, all waggy tails & when I opened the door he jumped into my arms.  :Smile: 

Secondly, his big wound, near his eye is beginning to heal. The first half of it has closed up already.  :Smile:  The bottom part is still slightly open & the wound will still need cleaning and dressing - but this is fantastic! I actually asked the vet why he'd stitched the wound and he had to assure me he hadn't.

The jaw wound is still open, but much better, also.  :Very Happy:  He's so happy to be home. Ate all of his dinner tonight and is just such a sweet, friendly, loving dog. If I didn't have so many, I'd be tempted to keep him.

----------


## November Rain

Thank you for all your input, everyone. I really appreciate it & I'm sure Star would, too.  :Very Happy: 

I just want to answer a couple:





> MrsKW jus sat down and read this thread with me.





> She hopes that Star gets better and better soon. So lucu (indonesian for narak)


All the best & love to Mrs KW from Star.  :Smile: 






> It is important to have a Dog for the right reason, and to look after it, for the same reason.


Absolutely. Spot on, Loomy.





> November have you ever heard of a treatment for canine skin infections whereby you mix crushed tamarind juice with oil and then apply it onto the dogs skin?


No, but if you have a 'recipe' I'd love to hear it. I love to try alternatives other than chemicals. Happyman's vinegar for ticks was good, so I'd love to try this. Thanks. And thanks for the kind words.  :Smile: 






> my daughter calls the cross a PooShiT!


  ::doglol:: 






> Keep the updates coming NR!!!!! Great work and a wonderful thread.


 Thanks.  :Smile: 






> I see that it needs it's nails clipped are the quick in its nails long?


 Yes, they are. I've cut them once, but the quicks are so long it needs to be a gradual process.






> if Star wants a good home send him up to us!


That's so lovely of you. At the moment there is some definite interest from UK, but quarantine might pose a problem. If you're serious, would you mind being second on the list for him? Thanks so much for your interest.  :Very Happy: 

Sunshade - thanks, as always. Love you both.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> I'm a dog lover too, big or small it doesn't matter. We have 2 Shih Tzu and a Poodle/Shih Tzu cross, my daughter calls the cross a PooShiT!


and if it was a bull terrier/shit zu cross you could call it Bullshit  ::doglol:: 




> All the best & love to Mrs KW from Star.


She says no problem, she'd love to adopt him if he was living in Indo.  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

Another update:

First, I thought I had some photos from a few days ago, but can't find them on my camera, phone or computer, so I can only guess I've accidentally deleted them from somewhere.

Never mind, there are a few pics from today. 

Star is doing really well. His jaw wound is completely healed and his eye one is a lot better. It looks as if it has closed completely until I clean it, but it's definitely a lot smaller; perhaps one fifth of the original size. 
His paws are a lot better and he's put on weight - he's gone from just over 3kg to 5kg in just over 2 weeks.

He had to have his third mange injection today. This is what I needed:



Dectomax (Ivermectin solution), 1 sterile 3cc syringe, 2 sterile 21G needles (one for drawing up, one for injecting).



Drawing up. The dosage is 1ml per 15kg dog. Star, being 5kg, needs about 0.3ml

----------


## November Rain

Injecting is subcutaneous under the loose skin of the back of the neck, or sometimes the rump. In this case, it's Star's neck.




This isn't a very good pic of his paws (all of today's pics were taken by me with one hand, while holding Star with the other), but I think it shows how much better the mange is getting. No redness now, and the hair is starting to grow. BTW, for those worried about his claws, I cut them again a few days ago.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Do you have to have some sort of special license or something to be having supplies of syringes and things around? 

Have you ever had police question you about them or something?

----------


## November Rain

A couple of close-ups of his face, just after wound cleaning today. 






Guess who still doesn't like wound cleaning time, though it's not nearly as invasive as before? Doesn't he look morose?  :Sad: 
He's very good, though. He hasn't once tried to bite, snap, or even growl at me - no matter what I've done to him.

----------


## kingwilly

will that patch grow hair again, or is it forever scarred?

----------


## pai nai ma

Lucky dog.

----------


## November Rain

> Do you have to have some sort of special license or something to be having supplies of syringes and things around? 
> 
> Have you ever had police question you about them or something?


Not that I'm aware of. You can buy syringes & needles in any pharmacy here. I don't carry any drugs that could be of use to people. Anti parasite vaccine, rabies vaccines & combined vaccines are all I have, usually. If I need an injectable sedative or something like that, I buy it from the vet when I actually need it. I also dispose of needles in big plastic containers that I seal & give to our vet when full so he can incinerate them.

----------


## November Rain

> will that patch grow hair again, or is it forever scarred?


Should grow again. I don't think the mange is bad enough to have killed off the hair follicles

----------


## AntRobertson

> 


Sheesh, what a difference a couple of weeks makes hey!  I know the fur being cut's the most obvious example but even then it's amazing the difference between being neglected/abandoned and some care and attention makes.

Once again I applaud your admirable efforts, NR.

----------


## November Rain

Star, playing with one of the pups, once he realised the ordeal was over for the day.  :Very Happy:

----------


## November Rain

Looks like the lady in UK is serious about taking Star. She is going to try & fundraise to raise the quarantine fees - about £2,700. I'll be very happy if he can go to her - it'll be a completely new life for him.  :Very Happy:  He deserves it. I couldn't believe it, an agency was going to charge her a further £2,000 for admin, flight, flight cage etc. All stuff we can easily do ourselves (I've sent a dog to UK before) and will cost very little, considering his size. There's always someone wanting to cash in.  :Sad: 
We're hoping the quarantine kennels might reduce their fees a little in view of his story. Fingers crossed.

----------


## November Rain

Forgot to mention one part of Star's treatment - oral medication. 

He's on antibiotics until his facial wound heals.

Here are the ingredients needed  :Wink:  :



1 can of cheapie canned dog food (Tesco - 18bt a tin) & a jar of antibiotic capsules; in this case 250mg cephalexin capsules.

Remove 1 capsule from the jar


Usually dogs on cephalexin require it twice a day, but because Star is so small 250mg once a day is sufficient.

----------


## November Rain

Remove 1 spoonful of canned food & poke the capsule into it



Give to dog (being careful to make sure you don't lose any fingers...  :Wink:  )



For fussy dogs we use cheap meat paste or pate or cream cheese, but Star's not a fussy boy & the canned food is enough of an incentive to get him to gobble the meds. 

In fact, in the center, I put the food & meds on a spoon, because they are usually so eager to get to it that fingers can get bitten.  :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

> Looks like the lady in UK is serious about taking Star.


That's good news, I hope that Star will like the weather.  :Smile:

----------


## melvbot

He's got quite an expressive little face



Nice to see him hangin' at the bar

----------


## JoGeAr

Nice pic. Almost worthy of the photo competition !!

----------


## kingwilly

MrsKW (who has been following this thread closely, in fact I got in trouble for reading this thread yesterday while at work, instead of waiting for her) says that now she know why he is called 'Star'.

----------


## smeden

i am still surprised when i llook at your treads i have to go to hua hin and look at your dogs when ii and the misses come to hua hin i will make a donation  of dog food keep up the good work a big green from me     :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

> MrsKW (who has been following this thread closely, in fact I got in trouble for reading this thread yesterday while at work, instead of waiting for her) says that now she know why he is called 'Star'.


Why does she think?


It's actually because, after he was first clipped I noticed a diamond/star shaped white patch on the back of his neck & shoulders.

Thanks everyone for all the comments. If you're ever in HH, smeden, you're more than welcome to come & visit.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

> Why does she think?


I didn't ask her to elaborate, but i think she says that because he is a Star for putting up with the treatments and surviving it all.

----------


## November Rain

He is.

Actually, I didn't want to call him Star, as we have a 'Dao' already, so I was looking for something that fit with it. I thought 'Freddie' (Freddie Starr was a UK comedian when I was young). When I told the vet his name was Freddie, though, her efforts at saying it were so funny that I changed him to Star. Freddie must be a word impossible for Thais to pronounce...  :Smile:  A bit like me trying to say ngoo (or however you write the Thai word for 'snake')

----------


## kingwilly

> A bit like me trying to say ngoo (or however you write the Thai word for 'snake')


funny you should mention that, we had a discussion this morning about my inability to pronounce that sound, either in Thai or Indonesian...

I think Star is a great name.

----------


## JoGeAr

One of my favourite Thai words is _ngoot-ngit_ (bithy, cranky) but if you want a bit of a giggle try and get a Thai (maybe an Indonesian as well??) to say 'crisps'. For some reason they find it very difficult, even impossible, to say. Comes out as crip..sss..sss.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

One of my dogs has diabetes so she is injected 2 times perday, no problem buying syringes, just problems getting the insulin for her as Thais wouldn't bother normally with their dogs.

Was thinking about getting her eyes done as she is now blind, you would not know it though if you saw her wandering around.

----------


## Loy Toy

> One of my dogs has diabetes so she is injected 2 times perday, no problem buying syringes, just problems getting the insulin for her as Thais wouldn't bother normally with their dogs.
> 
> Was thinking about getting her eyes done as she is now blind, you would not know it though if you saw her wandering around.


I've heard about canine diabetes but never had a dog that suffered from it.
As I have 2 dogs now what are your experiences and is there any early signs to look for and with regard to the onset of the disease.

----------


## November Rain

This post isn't about Star (who's still doing very well, BTW), but may or may not be of interest.

In this Sunday's Outlook section of the BKK Post (Pet Projects - 17th August) there will be an article about our five paraplegic dogs; Fai, Lucky, Ebony, Charlie & Tong. Just in case anyone who has been reading this thread is interested.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> In this Sunday's Outlook section of the BKK Post (Pet Projects - 17th August) there will be an article about our five paraplegic dogs; Fai, Lucky, Ebony, Charlie & Tong. Just in case anyone who has been reading this thread is interested.


someone post a scanned copy please? 

or find it online, I'd love to read it (and so would MrsKW)

----------


## melvbot

I'd like to see that too. We dont get the BKK Post round my way.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> someone post a scanned copy please?  or find it online, I'd love to read it (and so would MrsKW)


Bangkok Post | Outlook | FRIENDS IN NEED

Well, that took all of 1 minute to find. COCK!

----------


## kingwilly

> In this Sunday's Outlook section of the BKK Post (Pet Projects - 17th August) there will be an article


future tense, no?

and I'm used to the Jakarta post these days, the online version of which is completely horrendous to use and less then 40% of is available online....

but thanks for your words of encouragement.

----------


## kingwilly

does that mean Melvbot is also a COCK for asking too?

----------


## melvbot

I must be even though it referred to the 17th. Should have guessed next Sundays news would be on the site already.

----------


## melvbot

Cant see much about the paraplegic dogs mentioned, must have been a COCK-up somewhere.

----------


## November Rain

No, next Sunday, Marmers. I did give the date.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> No, next Sunday, Marmers. I did give the date.


Well, I'm so bladdy good, I found your dogs in last Sunday's Outlook.  :La:

----------


## November Rain

^We have dogs up for adoption in every Sunday's Outlook.  :Very Happy:

----------


## November Rain

This little update has crap photos (my camera decided the lens cover wasn't back after the first pic & I had to do the rest on my phone), so apologies for that. 

It's also the last pictorial update for a while, as I'm moving tomorrow & will be using internet cafes (when I can) until I can sort out a phoneline. I don't think new house is in a WiFi area, either.

Good news is that Star's wounds have completely healed, meaning no more wound dressings, no more antibiotics & we can give him his first vaccines. So, that's what I did today.  :Very Happy:

----------


## November Rain

Another reason that pics are crap is that rabies & combined vaccines must be kept cold or they aren't effective, so pics had to be taken first try & vaccines returned to the fridge immediately.

This is the only one taken with my camera. It shows Tetradog vaccines (combined) and Rabisin (rabies). Each box holds 100 vaccines. The Tetradog vaccines need to be combined together to work, so 200 bottles only makes 100 vaccines.

----------


## November Rain

Tetradog is effective against canine distemper, adenoviruses, parvo virus & leptospirosis. Rabisin is (obviously) effective against rabies

----------


## November Rain

So, here are some very blurred pics of the tetradog vaccines (blue top & gold top) and the rabisin (red top)





I also needed 2 syringes and four needles - 2 larger gauge green ones for drawing up & 2 very fine gauge purple ones for injecting.

The tops of the vials are tough rubber & blunt fine needles enough to make the vaccines painful, so I change needles after drawing up.

----------


## November Rain

As I said, the tetradog needs to be mixed. The gold top contains a clear liquid & the blue an orange powder.


 The liquid needs to be injected into the powder, agitated lightly & then drawn into the syringe immediately prior to use.

----------


## November Rain

After vaccination (again subcutaneous into neck area), the next step is filling in the vaccination card. The vaccine labels are easily removed...


They are stuck to the card & relevant details filled in.

----------


## November Rain

Lastly, a very poor pic of Star's face (he didn't want to play ball.  :Sad:  )



and a paw (virtually mange free & hair growing back) to show how he's improving.  :Very Happy: 



Of course, he's already had one more mange injection this week & will continue to get them until he's cured.

----------


## Loy Toy

A little bit off subject NR but my girls pug puppy come down with all of these lumps all over her and when we took her to the vet they said she had inherited a blood parasite from her parents. She also started to lose her fur on her head and body.
Two weeks in the vets with intense treatment (and great expense) and she didn't seem to improve.
Brought her home and my wife mixed up a paste of crushed tamarind and oil.
She covered her with this paste everyday for 2 weeks and the lumps have gone and her hair is starting to grow back. Funny looking yellow dog running around for the past 2 weeks. 

Never heard of this blood parasite and the mixture (and as my wife made up) which seems to have done the trick.

Sorry for invading your thread but maybe one of your dogs has had the same problem.

By the way great job your doing with Star.

----------


## November Rain

Sounds interesting, LT. What quantities of tamarind & oil & what type of oil? No, we haven't had this problem, the blood parasites we see most often are E caanis caused by ticks & treated with doxyciclene, but I'm always interested to try new remedies (esp non-chemical ones) for skin diseases.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lannaman

To November Rain
We have a 4 year *Shih-tzu named Peenut. I notice that star has a blob on one of his eyes. Peenut has a similar condition. Can you enlighten me as to what it is? So glad Star is progressing so well!*

----------


## Loy Toy

After the vet didn't seem to be getting on top of the problem we brought our dog home and my wife applied a mixture of these 2 products.

One is cummim powder and the other is normal cooking oil.

She mixed the bag of cummin powder with about 2 table spoons of the oil creating a thick paste. Then she covered the whole dog's body with this mixture.
After 2 weeks most of her hair is starting to grow back and the lumps have disappeared.
One final session starting tomorrow and my wife thinks she will then be clear.

Regarding the quanity of cummin powder, all I can say is the bag cost 15 Baht. I suppose it looks like about cubic inch or 3 to 4 table spoons.

----------


## Loy Toy

5 weeks ago this pug had lumps with scabby tops over most of her body particularly the top of her head, around her eyes and on her torso. She was also constantly scatching the ones she could get to any until they were bleeding.
Vets had her for 2 weeks and when we took her back she looked sick and still had the lumps.

After 2-3 weeks of applying this mixture the lumps have gone and all her hair is starting to grow back on her face and body.

I hope this information can be of help with your babies as well.

----------


## November Rain

> To November Rain
> We have a 4 year *Shih-tzu named Peenut. I notice that star has a blob on one of his eyes. Peenut has a similar condition. Can you enlighten me as to what it is? So glad Star is progressing so well!*


A blob actually on the eyeball? With Star it's likely to be his eyecream, as I treat him for everything all at the same time, so he's usually just had the ointment applied when I take the pics of him.

It could be an ulcer with your dog. Dogs with bulbous eyes (Pugs, Shih-tzus etc) are more prone to ulcers. If it is, it can be treated successfully, so I'd take Peenut to your vet to find out. 

There are a lot of eye conditions that can be easily treated early on, but can progress, sometimes to incurable. We have a Cocker with keratitis which his previous owner never bothered to treat. Now he's virtually blind & needs medication & eye cleaning every day & will do for the rest of his life.  :Sad: 

Get it checked by your vet would be my advice. Good luck.  :Very Happy:

----------


## November Rain

^^ & ^^^ 

Cheers, LT. Will give it a go on hotspots next time we get them (on a dog). It might work on them, too, from your description.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Great work, NR! Geez, those were bladdy BIG maggots! Little miter is looking good. I do remember all those products, especially Negasunt. Ah, good memories.

----------


## friscofrankie

NR, how much do you know about vets in your area and around the country?  are you in touch with other people like you doing the same things?

----------


## November Rain

^ Quite a few, FF. Have pm'ed you.

BTW, Star moved house with me & some of the other dogs, yesterday. That poor wee love is going through some traumatic times. 

He loves his new 'temporary home' though and is having great fun exploring, as it's miles bigger than my old place. I keep losing him, as he hides under furniture & gets shut into rooms.  :Sad:

----------


## Loy Toy

> ^^ & ^^^ 
> 
> Cheers, LT. Will give it a go on hotspots next time we get them (on a dog). It might work on them, too, from your description.


Actually, and as you can see from my daughters pictures on another thread she had quite bad acne especially on her forehead.

Had her too the skin specialists (a number of times and over a number of months) and was administering all these lotions and at great expense without any sign of improvement.

Asked my wife to try a little dap of this mixture on the blemishes and over the course of 4 days here skin dried out and the pimples and blemishes disappeared.

Also cut down on her intake of Chocolates and sweets but this stuff really seems to work.

----------


## sunsetter

great thread nr, doggy fan heaven! :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

Hi NR!!

Star is looking better everyday.  Is he still planning on moving to England?  I read the Post article and thought that those wheelchair things are a good invention.  I have seen pics of them before and from what i've read the dogs do manage to lead a pretty good life.  Keep up the good work!!

BTW - remember i mentioned losing my cat, Jimmy, last December?  Well, early last saturday i was peering out of my window, supping a coffee and who the hell should i see sauntering across the courtyard outside.  Jimmy!!

Little bastard!!  He is in good nick and has obviously been spoilt rotten whilst on holiday.

Just think 8.5 months of crying and looking for him have come up trumps!!  I am one happy Patsycat...

----------


## November Rain

> Hi NR!!
> 
> Star is looking better everyday. Is he still planning on moving to England? I read the Post article and thought that those wheelchair things are a good invention. I have seen pics of them before and from what i've read the dogs do manage to lead a pretty good life. Keep up the good work!!
> 
> BTW - remember i mentioned losing my cat, Jimmy, last December? Well, early last saturday i was peering out of my window, supping a coffee and who the hell should i see sauntering across the courtyard outside. Jimmy!!
> 
> Little bastard!! He is in good nick and has obviously been spoilt rotten whilst on holiday.
> 
> Just think 8.5 months of crying and looking for him have come up trumps!! I am one happy Patsycat...


So glad that Jimmy's back, Patsy! Bet you were overjoyed! You'll be glad to know that his namesake, Jimmi, at the center is also doing well, and was even in the BKK Post adoptions bit one week. He didn't get adopted, though.  :Sad: 

Star will be going to UK, via a halfway house in Spain, where he will stay for 6 months to qualify for his pet passport to go to UK. A lovely friend of my Mum's fiance has offered him room & board (& lots of loving care) in her house in Spain with her, her husband & their two rescue dogs. His new owner can fly over from UK to see him & get to know him, whenever it is convenient for her, and 6 months later, Star will be a UK resident. Much nicer & cheaper than quarantine.  :Very Happy: 

Poor Star has 'hotspots' at the moment (I blame LT & his talk of skin conditions  :Wink:  ), so he's back on antibiotics & is wearing an Elizabethan collar. He's not a happy wee mutt. He hates his collar! On the upside, I bought him a squeaky ball yesterday that he carries everywhere & is having great fun with.

----------


## patsycat

I had forgotten that Jimmy had a namesake!!  Do you have a photo of him?

Yes, i was overjoyed and happy to have my baby home and safe.  Some old biddy who lives not 50 metres of my place had mistaken him for her neighbour's cat and kept him locked inside all this time.  But he is well and in good condition so after my anger I was happy.

Glad Star is getting a well earned new lease of life!!!

----------


## Indoexile

> Some old biddy who lives not 50 metres of my place had mistaken him for her neighbour's cat and kept him locked inside all this time. But he is well and in good condition so after my anger I was happy.


Unreal, but you're right, it is good that he is ok...

dementia?

----------


## patsycat

The lady (neighbour) lost her cat a year ago, her neighbour saw my cat and presumed it was hers.  I can understand the confusion - I saw photos and they really do look alike.  But I and my other cat recognised him straight away.  He is a bit sulky with me but starting to act like the rather odd Jimmy that we all love.  Any way this is taking over NR's thread about Star.  So shall finish on this happy note about my moggie.

Star is going to have a great life and Jimbo is going to have a prolonged life!!

----------


## November Rain

*Update - no pics I'm afraid*

It struck me as Puggersley (Star's nickname, cos he was pug-ugly) was cuddling up to me last night, that some people on here might be interested how he's doing. I'm afraid no pics, because my camera & my phone camera are both broken (I'm a disgrace to TD.  :Sad:  )

So, here's a rundown:

He's still here in Thailand with me, due to a few problems with his health. He's been neutered. Usually, I neuter dogs no question, but as he was a male, a pure breed & going to UK, I asked his new owner what she felt. She already has 2 pure breed males. She agreed that he should be neutered, as one of her dogs now has prostate problems through not being done, previously. So, we were more than happy to oblige.  :Smile: 

A few weeks ago, he got dreadful hotspots & swelling. The underside of his jaw was the size of a tennis ball and raw & bleeding from scratching. His muzzle was caked with scabs (strangely his body & feet remained in beautiful condition) Diagnosis - the mange was back, worse than before. Unfortunately that was the same time as my mum was in hospital with septicaemia, so I didn't have time for his treatment. Poor Puggers, sorry, Star, had to stay in the vets for the best part of a week, being treated properly.

Today, he had to go to the vets, yet again, as I'd noticed a problem with his eyes. We have a Cocker Spaniel (Joe Cocker) with chronic keratitis & his eyes looked similar. I was right, it is keratitis, but caught early, it should only take a couple of weeks to heal.

So, he has to undergo weekly shots of Ivermectin 0.35ml (his dosage), he's still on cephalexin 250mg once a day for his mange, but I should be able to stop that in a day or so, as there are no more open wounds or sores & he's now on daily eye cleanings & cyclosporin ointment for a couple of weeks.

In himself he's looking much better. His coat is just gorgeous & he's put on weight. The only sign that he has any problems is by looking closely at his face. Temperament wise, I couldn't ask for a better dog. I never particularly liked Shih-tzus, but I'm a fan, now. He is the bravest (size considered) most loving, loyal, funny dog you could ask for.

If I can get someone to come up & take a pic or two of him, I'll update again.

----------


## kingwilly

> was cuddling up to me last night, that some people on here might be interested how he's doing.


yeah, MrsKW _was_ wondering, she says thanks for the update. 

we are both eagerly awaiting the next set of pics....

----------


## jandajoy

when's he going to UK?

----------


## November Rain

^ He's going to Spain when all probs are cleared up. Then 6 months there before he goes to UK (but no quarantine). The probs aren't monumental, but they're a lot easier & far cheaper for me to clear up here, than for his halfway foster mum or new owner to have to deal with & pay for in UK.

I'd say he'll go late Dec early January & be in UK for the summer.

----------


## jandajoy

sounds like a good plan.

----------


## Loombucket

Just caught up with all of this. Well done NR, you certainly care, very well, for the dogs in your life. I expect you will be sorry to see Star go, even though you know he will be going to a good place.

----------


## patsycat

Thanks for the update.  Glad he is getting better.  You will be sad to see him go!!  But i am sure you have vetted (hmm) his new mum well.

----------


## November Rain

Thanks all.  :Smile: 

A friend is coming up on Monday to take photos of the dogs for our website etc. I'll get a couple of Puggers then & post them for you.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> A friend is coming up on Monday to take photos of the dogs for our website etc. I'll get a couple of Puggers then & post them for you.


MrsKW says cepat cepat! (hurry up!)

----------


## November Rain

I'll try. Just for Mrs KW.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jandajoy

I'm uggerrd. I think I'll go to ed. 

Dogs  are nice.

Jet loves me.

----------


## kingwilly

> I'm uggerrd. 
> 
> I think I'll go to ed.  
> 
> Dogs are nice.  
> 
> Jet loves me.


A mod outta delete this, 

but its too good not to quote!  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

OK, it's actually one piccy, but a close up of his face, too.

This is Puggers, taken this morning.



And a close up of his face...

----------


## kingwilly

> Ooooooooooh, she looks so lucu (cute) and healthy!


I'm sure you can guess the tone it was said in.

----------


## patsycat

What a difference from the poor wee soul left on your doorstep!!  He is lovely, congrats on all the hard work and dedication!!!

----------


## lindyrnb

Wow I just fell into this blog by mistake and i'm overwhelmed by the care you have given star :-) its great that he is looking so good, I have two Shitzu's and they are both tiny, never been sure why, they are not registered as pedigree as I had them from a friend and they didn't bother with all that which is fine by me because I've always had mix breeds and don't go in for all this pedigree stuff especially as they seem to cause health problems in dogs, I'd add a photo of them but I can't figure out how lol

----------


## Takeovers

> Star Wow I just fell into this blog by mistake and i'm overwhelmed by the care you have given star :-)



Hi lindy

Yes November Rain is great with dogs and children. And she is tough enough to be a regular poster here.

dirtydog may kill you because you called his TeakDoor Forum a blog but otherwise welcome.  :Smile:   Look around and feel at home. 


To post pictures you need 10 posts first and then read the link below.

Posting pictures

----------


## phuketbound

Puggy is adorable. Great work you are doing there NR. Check your pm box. I'd like to come around and visit the dogs soon enough.  :Smile:  
Are the pics on the website updated. Do all of those dogs still need sponsors?

----------


## lindyrnb

Sorry for calling it a blog :-( ...... hope u will forgive me :-)
& thanks for the advice takeovers

xxx

----------


## mingmong

good on you, we have two Stitsues  in Bkk, and there lovely little dogs, not a braking or fighting gene in them but good company [ming & mong]

----------


## sabang

Here is a recent picture of Star/Pugsley :-



No sign of the tough time the poor thing has gone thru', and a lovely dog- going to a lucky family. We too have a Shitzu, up in Ubon- 'Solo'. Yep, I'm a fan.  :Smile: 

Heres Star hanging out with the Pups-



the Pups (Chok Dee & Wai Nam) were rescued from drowning  :Sad: -



Missy is just adorable- she will make a loyal, loving family pet. If any TDer's are looking for a dog...






 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If any TDer's are looking for a dog.


I'm debating it, but I'm concerned that my liberty will be curtailed too much.

----------


## sabang

My tuppence worth, I wouldn't live in the rural Provinces without at least one dog. A joy to have around, security for your property and hardly any trouble at all to keep.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> My tuppence worth, I wouldn't live in the rural Provinces without at least one dog. A joy to have around, security for your property and hardly any trouble at all to keep.


But there is one big reason that I live here and that is to get out and about on the bike and see some of it, which means staying away from home for a few days at a time. I can't leave the dog alone for more than a day - it's not fair.

----------


## sabang

^ Sure- you'd need to find a good neighbour then who would feed & water the dogs while you were away.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Sure- you'd need to find a good neighbour then who would feed & water the dogs while you were away.


I think I may have that covered, but I'd worry about the dog pining and pissing all the neighbours off (not that any of the neighbours who have dogs seem to care about us).

----------


## November Rain

Thanks for the pics, Sabang.  :Very Happy: 

Yes, I went swimming for Chok Dee and Wai Nam. Wet t-shirt contests in temple grounds while holding wet pups tend to embarrass monks, just in case anyone was wondering...  :Wink:  And I lost my shoes!  :Sad:  Thanks to Sabang and his lovely wife, Chok Dee and Wai Nam are both with their new owners, now.  :Smile: 

Missy is still looking for a home, though. She seems to be already trained (understands basic commands and is very well-behaved). I'm sure she was owned before. She's not a noisy dog, Marmers. If you can get someone to feed her & give her basic care while you're away, I'm sure she'd be no problem. As Sabang will testify, she's good as gold.

BTW, thanks again to Sabang and Mrs Sabang for taking such great care of my house & dogs while I was in UK.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lily

Go on Marmite, it will be be good for you!!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'll have to chat to the missus about it. She's put the bairn to bed, so it might be tomorrow as she has to stay with him all night at the moment.

I presume Missy is good with kids too?

Jesus, what the fek has happened to me recently...?  :Confused:

----------


## Lily

^God knows!

But I like it!

----------


## flashback

Fleas?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I need a beer. I've not been on the lash for over a month either. I may as well end it all now.  :Sad:

----------


## flashback

Lash? How fortunate, did think of that at one time.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The Midget just woke up, so I asked her. 

She's not convinced about Misty. Something about having a dog from a pup will make it a better dog. She's not very awake though, so I'll ask her again in the morning.

----------


## flashback

Owned.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Owned.


Of course. She's got no right to have a say in who/what lives in OUR house. I should give her a good slap and tell her to stfu, right?

----------


## flashback

Of course you should. Be a man or a dog.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by flashback
> 
> Owned.
> 
> 
> Of course. She's got no right to have a say in who/what lives in OUR house. I should give her a good slap and tell her to stfu, right?


That's _exactly_ what you would have said/done about 12 months ago or so...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> That's exactly what you would have said/done about 12 months ago or so...


To who?

----------


## flashback

Date anyone? I need a bj.

----------


## helge

Excuse me for intruding, but I'll like to introduce our trio.

Toto on the left is our dog (half shitzu), and as the devoted son he is, he invited his mother(right) shitzu)), and also his friend Daem (not specified) to come live with us.

I have never cared much for small dogs, but I have had a change of mind. They are funny, lively, and especially the small doormat is an easy learner.

----------


## November Rain

> I presume Missy is good with kids too?


Yes, very. How old is the littl'un?



> Something about having a dog from a pup will make it a better dog.


Common misconception. Actually pups are a lot more trouble. They need to be fed more often, need to be housetrained and chew furniture, shoes etc. If you get a well-behaved adult, an adult is less trouble than a pup every time, IMO. My furniture has been chewed to bits by generations of pups - none of the adults bother with chewing.

----------


## jandajoy

> Common misconception. Actually pups are a lot more trouble. They need to be fed more often, need to be housetrained and chew furniture, shoes etc. If you get a well-behaved adult, an adult is less trouble than a pup every time, IMO. My furniture has been chewed to bits by generations of pups - none of the adults bother with chewing.


Absolutely right. Old Jet has been perfect.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Common misconception. Actually pups are a lot more trouble. They need to be fed more often, need to be housetrained and chew furniture, shoes etc. If you get a well-behaved adult, an adult is less trouble than a pup every time, IMO. My furniture has been chewed to bits by generations of pups - none of the adults bother with chewing.


I know that, but she doesn't. But, she is right of course, as she is Thai and I am a mere Farang.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Now she says it is 'up to me', but I'm not sure she is ready to look after both a dog and a kid yet, as he has just pissed all over the sofa because she was too lazy to insist he wore his Pampers when having a nap.

----------


## sabang

^ Missy would never do a thing like that!  :mid:

----------


## sabang

> Date anyone? I need a bj.


Siri would be happy to oblige  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :-

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Missy would never do a thing like that!


I don't dare suggest a swap, but it did cross my mind.  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

I've decided not to send Puggers (Star) to the UK. He gets mange when his hair gets too long and has chronic keratitis (the eye problem). While those things are easy & cheap to deal with here, sadly, it's not so in the West. His potential owner has agreed with me.

So, he's now up for adoption. He'll be in the BKK Post in a couple of weeks, but if anyone here would like him, then I'll give TD members first chance. 

His hair will need to be kept relatively short & clean and he needs his eyes cleaned (Optrex on cotton wool) and his cream applied every morning. Maximum cost 20 secs every morning and 600bt per month. He does require that much effort. In return you get the smartest, cutest, funniest, most lovable family dog possible. If he doesn't get adopted, I'll happily keep him, but a family with no other or just a couple of other dogs is better for him than my menagerie.

If anyone wants him (neutered & fully vaccinated), let me know. Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Does he play well with kittens?

----------


## November Rain

^ Don't know. Haven't introduced him to my kits. Haven't introduced any of the dogs to them...  :Sad:

----------


## Twocam

Did you find a home for him after the Bkk Post appearance on the weekend?

----------


## November Rain

Fraid not.  :Sad:  He's still with me.

----------


## November Rain

And after 9 pages, we have an end to Star's story (at least as far as his life with me is concerned). Today, Star travelled to Bangkok and his new home. He'll be living with two very nice ladies and another Shih-tsu. I'm so pleased for him. Lucky boy.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

excellent to hear!

----------


## Thai Pom

Great news, well done NR

----------


## kingwilly

great news, mrskw says too!

----------


## crippen

Great news.  Have a Shitzu in Korat.  About a year old :   bought in a market so not too happy then.  But perfect now :  GF loves him more than she loves me but whats new!

----------


## onsitem

Hello November Rain,

This is onsitem. I saw your starcleanerssat  photo on google images. I have been looking to buy sterile water and  cant find it anywhere. I am making colloidal silver and it requires  sterile water. I live in Bangkok. Are you in Thailand and if so can you  tell me where i can buy it? 

Thank you for your help!

----------

